# anyone got any info on a Miyata Shredder?



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

I cant find out anything about this bike? I know I havent heard of it before and the Miyatas were rarely imported to the UK - can anyone give me any ideas as to the year (its white and grey), the spec, what level it was at and if they were any good?

Ta, Djuc


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My buddy had one in 1989/1990. IIRC, it was black and red. The parts were crap. GS200? Maybe worse.
The frame was tank heavy.

There's nothing desirable about it IMHO.


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> My buddy had one in 1989/1990. IIRC, it was black and red. The parts were crap. GS200? Maybe worse.
> The frame was tank heavy.
> 
> There's nothing desirable about it IMHO.


This ones light, seems to have a bit of LX stuff on it and the whole bike seems in pretty good nick....

ill check it out more carefully


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Miyata released the Shredder for the 1990 season. It was pretty much the same price point and spec as that year's Fisher Advance. 500LX/Mtn LX level. Pretty good butted cromo frame with 1 1/4 headset. Pretty average, as far as that pricing level went...

rb


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

and what was that pricing level please richie?

ill see if I can figure out the headset size and any other info

Ta, Djuc


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

some pics, just in case anyone cared

it is 1 1/4 headset, and the frame is "splinetriplebutted" (eh!?) all LX stuff, its cheapy, but its cheap.... id have it were it not a 19"....

Djuc


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Spline Triple Butted is something a lot of the cromo tubing manufacturers were doing in the late 80's-early 90's. imagine a regular triple butted tube but with sort of a reversed rifling inside...sort of a spiral of extra material the the inside of the tube...

I think it sold for about $500-550 CND the year we sold them at the shop I worked in at the time...but that was a few years ago, so I may be a little off...

Thanks for the pic...brings back some cool memories!

rb


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> Spline Triple Butted is something a lot of the cromo tubing manufacturers were doing in the late 80's-early 90's. imagine a regular triple butted tube but with sort of a reversed rifling inside...sort of a spiral of extra material the the inside of the tube...
> 
> I think it sold for about $500-550 CND the year we sold them at the shop I worked in at the time...but that was a few years ago, so I may be a little off...
> 
> ...


Really? I've never heard of anyone doing the splined thing before except Miyata and I've only seen that label on their lugged steel frames before. I was under the impression that it was an externally splined joint with their lugs but it's just some extra butting inside the tubes? They made their own tubing and I was told the splining was something similar to how rifle barrels were joined to rifle receivers. Miyata was originally a firearm maker. That bike looks really sweet.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Miyata FM1 toptube with spiral shaped butting at the ends:









By far most vintage steel Miyatas I have seen were lugged. There are no welded steel Koga Miyatas from that era.

Can somebody tell why Miyata opted for both welded and lugged steel in the US line up?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I think the splined tubing was also incorporated into the Columbus TSX tubing in the early 90's as well...more a rodie thing, though.

I also believe the US market was going a certain diresction at the time, and i think the Shredder was the first to stray from the Elevation name series, got the evolution headset, and was tig welded as well. I think, quite honestly, their north american sales were slipping, and they needed to try and capitalize on what the market demanded, not just what they thought was the right thing to do.

They still had the glued and lugged aluminum frames and a whole lot of the lugged steel frames at the time, though.

Like I said, the Shredder was alomst a carbon copy of the Fisher Advance, so they probably had an easy line on getting that bike built in the same factory for cheap, threw their paint and sticker on it and called it a day. Product Managing the easy way...

rb


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

richieb said:


> I think the splined tubing was also incorporated into the Columbus TSX tubing in the early 90's as well...more a rodie thing, though.
> 
> I also believe the US market was going a certain diresction at the time, and i think the Shredder was the first to stray from the Elevation name series, got the evolution headset, and was tig welded as well. I think, quite honestly, their north american sales were slipping, and they needed to try and capitalize on what the market demanded, not just what they thought was the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I can tell quite a lot on Koga Miyata, but as I am form Europe I am not really very much into Miyatas.

Now for a clear overall picture: First there were the models like PathRunner, RidgeRunner and SkyRunner, then the Elevation series and then a new generation of more or less less diserable Miyatas like this Shreder?

I am still wondering why there is a Spiral Spline etc. label on the bike, while the Fisher seems to be similar in every other aspect. Similar to the Fisher exept for the tubing or also spiral spline for the Fisher?

For me it is hard to imagine they're claiming that the frame is built using such and such tubing, while it actually isn't. That's like selling an Audi Quattro with 2wd and not telling the people. That's cheating.

Another post Elevation creation:









It's alloy and there has never been a Koga counterpart. What is it? How is its desirabilty?


----------

